# Count records decline in seabird ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7461328.stm

Finally they are being forced to admit that the decline in sea birds is down to the annihilation of the white fish fleet and the introduction of larger mesh sizes and square mesh panels to drastically reduce discards. They can't have it both ways , they can't blame over fishing for the reduction and demanding the cuts thats happened AND blame the decline on the reduction of the fleet and fishing effort.

One of the observers we carried from time to time on the FRV Scotia admitted to me 15 years ago that sea bird numbers were at least 3 or 4 times higher than the historical average simply due to the amount of discarded fish the birds were eating. He said that if the fishing was stopped bird populations would collapse back to the long term average over a period of around 10 years or so which is exactly what is happening now and yet they still want to blame the fishermen !!!

Davie


----------

